# Doll collecting forums? I cannot find any!



## Beasty_Artemis (Dec 17, 2019)

Are there any forums for doll collecting / doll making out there that members can recommend to me? I have joined a couple in the past, but they had no activity it seems..... I'm not sure where the most popular community online would be for something like that. 
I've been a member on an online community for digital pets where the members were really mean!!! I couldn't believe it!


----------



## wellington (Dec 17, 2019)

Try doing a search on FB. I bet you can find something there. Be surprised if you didn't.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Dec 17, 2019)

I googled and OUR DOLL FORUM popped up.....Then other posts warning that THAT doll forum was a rip off.
The rest are about sex dolls.
I find it very odd because doll collecting and trading, restoring are something a lot of folks are into.


----------



## Blackdog1714 (Dec 18, 2019)

Talk about a creepy hobby!


----------



## Yvonne G (Dec 18, 2019)

https://www.antiquedolls-collectors-onlineadvisors.com/antique_dolls_forum.html
https://www.tapatalk.com/groups/dollreference/doll-discussion-board-f64/
http://www.greenleafdollhouses.com/forum/?app=forums&module=forums&controller=topic&id=22178
https://dmoztools.net/Recreation/Collecting/Toys/Dolls/Chats_and_Forums/

Have you seen my doll room?


----------



## Blackdog1714 (Dec 18, 2019)

OMG Yvone I am having nightmares right now! It gives me the chills to look at the pictures


----------



## Yvonne G (Dec 18, 2019)

Blackdog1714 said:


> OMG Yvone I am having nightmares right now! It gives me the chills to look at the pictures


LOL! I know what you mean. A couple of the Googly Eyed dolls would keep me awake too. When my tortoise partner comes up to get the baby leopards, that's where he sleeps. He says the dolls don't bother him.


----------



## Yvonne G (Dec 18, 2019)

This is Prince William. I bought the greenware, cleaned, painted and fired it and entered him in the State Fair. I won a blue ribbon for my class, then third best of class overall. He sits right opposite the bed and stares at whoever is sleeping there all night!!


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Dec 18, 2019)

Yvonne G said:


> View attachment 283925
> 
> 
> This is Prince William. I bought the greenware, cleaned, painted and fired it and entered him in the State Fair. I won a blue ribbon for my class, then third best of class overall. He sits right opposite the bed and stares at whoever is sleeping there all night!!


Why don't you just come out and SAY that you don't want visiters?


----------



## Yvonne G (Dec 19, 2019)

ZEROPILOT said:


> Why don't you just come out and SAY that you don't want visiters?


LOL!!


----------



## Yvonne G (Dec 24, 2019)

Beasty_Artemis said:


> Are there any forums for doll collecting / doll making out there that members can recommend to me? I have joined a couple in the past, but they had no activity it seems..... I'm not sure where the most popular community online would be for something like that.
> I've been a member on an online community for digital pets where the members were really mean!!! I couldn't believe it!


Yahoo Groups has some pretty nice list servs. I'm not aware that they have any for doll making/collecting, but it's worth a look.


----------



## Yvonne G (Dec 24, 2019)

There are quite a few different categories in this one:

http://www.kitchentabledolls.com/subcat.php?category=32


----------



## bouaboua (Dec 24, 2019)

Yvonne G said:


> https://www.antiquedolls-collectors-onlineadvisors.com/antique_dolls_forum.html
> https://www.tapatalk.com/groups/dollreference/doll-discussion-board-f64/
> http://www.greenleafdollhouses.com/forum/?app=forums&module=forums&controller=topic&id=22178
> https://dmoztools.net/Recreation/Collecting/Toys/Dolls/Chats_and_Forums/
> ...


Never in my house! ! ! ! ! !


----------



## bouaboua (Dec 24, 2019)

Below.........
Are My kind of dolls~


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Dec 24, 2019)

Seriously.
Its strange.
Isn't doll collecting a thing?
There's a forum for absolutely everything else it seems


----------



## Blackdog1714 (Dec 25, 2019)

I can't say the all kinds of forums I have run accross due to events at work that people get involved in, but Zeropilot is right. Makes no sense when I can find more than I ever want in forums for MAINTAINING YOUR LAWN! OMG


----------



## Yvonne G (Dec 25, 2019)

I think it's an older generation hobby, and a lot of the "older" ladies are really not computer literate. I took doll making lessons quite a few years ago and all the other ladies in the class were upwards of 60 years of age.


----------



## Beasty_Artemis (Dec 25, 2019)

No way! I just got myself some craft dolls to make doll clothes for sewing projects in the last couple of years! I'm 33. I never owned a doll growing up because I'm kind of a Tom-boy chick... but i weakened and ordered myself 2 Battat "Glitter Girls" dolls to have try with for my Christmas present this year. I love to make miniatures , and do sewing projects. I usually collect kaiju action figures, but dolls have won a place in my heart because making them clothes is really, really addictive.


----------



## jaizei (Dec 27, 2019)

I know the feeling, I think I became interested in soap when I was like 23. Decades younger than the main demographic of soap makers.


----------



## Gillian M (Dec 28, 2019)

bouaboua said:


> Below.........
> Are My kind of dolls~
> 
> View attachment 284163
> ...


Oh, how cute, God bless.

Love the pic with gorgeous "monkey" struggling to get out.
Oli does that every now and again, don't know why.


----------

